# What's your Favorite Breath-Killer Sandwich



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 31, 2004)

The "BreathKiller" group of sandwiches are a group I created for one of my cookbooks in progress.  I'm still creating the list.  What are your favorites in this group?

Think spicy meats such as pepperoni, salami, Itallian Sausage, Liverwurst, onion, garlic, etc.

Also, if you would let me use them, please put that in your post.  I will put your name with the sandwich.  Also, try to use anything but plain white bread.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kansasgirl (Aug 31, 2004)

*Braunsweiger sandwiches*

I ate tons of braunsweiger sandwiches as a kid. Toasted dark rye bread, a slathering of mayo, a thick layer of braunsweiger, a thin layer of cottage cheese, several thick slices of red onion, and fresh black pepper. This was like the ultimate sandwich at our house. Definitely give you a 'killer' breath, but who cares - eat a mint!


----------



## Russell (Aug 31, 2004)

are you going to try and get it published? Tell me the title if so!


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 3, 2004)

Bacon,Smoked Liver Sausage, and Onion on an Onion Roll with Yellow Mustard.

Place a couple thick slices of smoked liver sausage on bottom half of roll.  Add a few thin slices of red onion and place 4 slices of bacon on top of that. Slather some yellow musatard on the top half and eat with a bottle of Stout.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Bacon,Smoked Liver Sausage, and Onion on an Onion Roll with Yellow Mustard.
> 
> Place a couple thick slices of smoked liver sausage on bottom half of roll.  Add a few thin slices of red onion and place 4 slices of bacon on top of that. Slather some yellow musatard on the top half and eat with a bottle of Stout.



That sounds like a very potent sandwich.  I think I would use mustard with horseradish on this sandwich.  Horseradish would compliment the other ingredients well.  Definitely a breathkiller!

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## middie (Sep 4, 2004)

corned beef with saurkraut and swiss cheese on grilled panini bread


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 4, 2004)

Home made fresh grain mediteranean herb bread with fresh honey ham, sprouts, pickels, red onions, dijon musard, japanese mayonase, and more fresh honey ham. If desired add in soem hot peppers


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 5, 2004)

Please describe to me "Japanese Moyonaisse".

Thanks

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 5, 2004)

its some type of mayonase i found in an asian market its not erally called "japanese mayonase" but i just call it that cause its mayonase from japan. It tastes a little sweeter than regular mayonase and a little thicker.


----------



## linda gayle (Sep 6, 2004)

*killer Sandwich*

I like white bread , but it can be substituted. 2 slices white bread,  mayo on both slices of bread, next  good deli ham, then cheese I like Alpine Lace, MONTERARY  JACK, OR PEPPER JACK. bEAT 2 EGGS, DIP  sandwich in egg bath,crush potato chips.  dredge  sandwich in chips. Fry in butter.............................................................................................................. Delish.... Let me know what you think..........








    WITH GOD ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE, SONGBIRD :P


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 6, 2004)

linda gayle;  Your sandwich sounds deadly good (and for a diabetic, the deadly part is not just an adjective).  But is it truly a breath Killer?  I believe it is just a really great sandwich.  I'll now start another topic for unique and great sandwiches.  I believe yours fits in that categorie.  

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 9, 2004)

1/2 pound ground sirloin with onion,swiss cheese,anchovies,bacon,and italian dressing.

Note....you can use anchovie paste. This is a great sandwich.


----------



## htc (Sep 10, 2004)

Vietnamese sardine sandwich....yummy!


----------



## MJ (Sep 10, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> 1/2 pound ground sirloin with onion,swiss cheese,anchovies,bacon,and italian dressing.Note....you can use anchovie paste. This is a great sandwich.



 That sounds great without the anchovies :!:


----------



## spryte (Sep 11, 2004)

My favorite is grilled chicken panini with LOTS of Boursin cheese...  grill strips of chicken, onions, peppers, mushrooms, set aside, slice your favorite foccacia lengthwise spread a LOT of bousin on one half, place bousin-side up on grill pan or sandwich press, layer in chicken, onions, peppers, mushrooms, a slice of your favorite cheese, and if your up to it... spread the other half of the foccacia with boursin and cover sandwich and grill... if not using a sandwich press or foreman grill... put a heavy pan on top of the sandwich as it grills... then flip when golden (if you're not cooking on something that cooks both sides


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

Take a good quality hoagie bun and scoop out some of the bread from the middle.....fill bun with red onion, shredded lettuce, tomato,proscuitto,hard salami,pepperjack cheese,chopped greek olives, chopped pickled beets,and Greek Dressing. I like Ya Ya's Greek Dressing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2004)

BangBang;  Your sandwich sound great.  But I'm afraid I'd have to alter it.  I'd remove the pickle beets, and the prosciuto, and replace them with pepperoni and capiacola.  And I think I'd add some Muenster chees as sell, maybe some sliced black olives and a bit of EVOO.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Juliev (Nov 3, 2004)

okay I bumped this up!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 3, 2004)

i posted this under unique sammiches, but here it is again...

my all time favorite stinky-breath sammich is called a balboa, kind of a nyc version of a philly cheese steak. 

it's thick slices of warm roast beef on garlic bread, topped with melted american cheese, raw onions and ketchup...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, Goodweed - you can't limit creativity even if it does include white bread.   

Wow - back when I was a kid ... a couple of 1/4 inch slices of onion on white bread slathered with Miracle Whip ... and a good dusting of black pepper.

Of course - my diet changed when I got to the 9th grade ... for obvious reasons ....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 5, 2005)

Bump  I haven't seen a good sandwich thread in a while.  So I'm resurecting this thread from the grave (and just a few short days after Holloween, gasp).  Let's see what the newer members have to add.  Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 5, 2005)

Take two pieces of whole wheat bread slather one piece with horseradish mayo and the other with a spicy brown mustard.  On the mustard side place salami, pepperoni, pepper jack cheese, sliced red onion rings, sliced pepperoncinis, sliced olives, and a couple of smashed roasted garlic cloves, and argula and then top with mayo side of bread.


----------



## Constance (Nov 5, 2005)

My favorite stinky sandwich is a homemade Italian salomeat on a slice of good crusty bread, with a bit of whole grain mustard. I ate one of these, plus another "naked" sausage, and drank a couple of beers, and had no problem finding a seat at the high school basketball game that night. 
There is a popular "gut-bomb", served at a little hole-in-the-wall Italian restaurant here, quite delicious, that consists of a whole Italian sausage, served on an individual sized fresh baked loaf, with Italian beef ladled over the top and pepperoncini on the side. 
Either of the above is guaranteed to keep away vampires.
A sardine sandwich, with mustard and horseradish on rye bread is pretty stinky, also. I have that for lunch sometimes, and when HB comes home and gives me a kiss he's like


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 5, 2005)

Toast two slices of wholemeal bread.  Slather with a dollop of pate provencal or Brussels pate..  Add a few rings of red onion.

Passion killer on a plate.


----------



## Constance (Nov 5, 2005)

Not if you BOTH eat it, Ishbel!


----------



## licia (Nov 5, 2005)

I like a really good meatball sandwich. It probably isn't as stinky as some, but delicious anyway.  I would like to get some ideas on how others make their meatball sandwiches if anyone would like to share.


----------



## Dina (Nov 5, 2005)

Monte Cristo sandwich, covered with deep fried batter, sprinkled with powder sugar and a side of raspberry jam.  Yum-O!!!!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Nov 6, 2005)

my favorite stinky sandwich is toasted potato bread with liverwurst, muenster cheese, and lots of bannana wax peppers.  best with potato chips mashed into the sandwich.


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 6, 2005)

a REAL Italian hoagie: prosciuto, soprasata, garlic genoa, capicola, pepperincino relish, evoo with oregano, grated parmesian cheese, aged provalone, arrugola and radichio, an anchovie or two, a little Sicilian olive tapanad...ee gadds its a so good!


----------



## kleenex (Nov 6, 2005)

The only deli meat you need to eat:

Kayem garlic roast beef.


----------



## hellschef (Nov 6, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Sorry, Goodweed - you can't limit creativity even if it does include white bread.
> 
> Wow - back when I was a kid ... a couple of 1/4 inch slices of onion on white bread slathered with Miracle Whip ... and a good dusting of black pepper.
> 
> Of course - my diet changed when I got to the 9th grade ... for obvious reasons ....


 
Oh Goodness, you were that guy!!!!!!!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 11, 2007)

Just found this thread and was thinking of a sandwich I use to eat with my Dad, 50 yrs.  ago !  Rye bread with limburger cheee, sliced onion, and s & p.  Yum !


----------



## miniman (Apr 11, 2007)

A friend of mine loved peanut butter with sliced onion. Not as bad as some but still a bit of a breath killer.


----------



## Yakuta (Apr 11, 2007)

I have posted my favorite recipe.  It is some work and very much dominated by Indo/Pak flavors so try it only if you like that food.  You asked for a killer sandwich and this is all our family favorite.  If I place these on a party platter they are gone in less than 15 minutes.  

Classic Bun Kabab

For the Patty

Ground Beef and chickpeas (authentically we use chana dal but you can use chickpeas in a can) cooked together with little water, minced ginger, minced garlic, salt, red chili powder and garam masala.  Once the water dries (ensure mixture is not too wet) take it out in a bowl and add lots of freshly chopped cilantro, freshly chopped mint, 1 finely diced jalapeno and freshly roasted and powdered cumin and some bread crumbs.  Combine and form into large patties.  

Dredge in semolina, dip in egg and pan fry until nice and crisp.  

You can make this ahead of time and freeze

Now the assembly 

Kaiser Rolls (Large ones)

Smear one side with cilantro mint chutney (to make use a few bunches of cilantro, 1 large bunch of mint, several cloves of garlic, 1 jalapeno and juice of 2 limes along with some water and blend into a thick paste)

Dash of ketchup on the other side.  Place the patty, add tomato and onion slices.  Pan fry them in a little oil and viola ready to cut and serve.  

It is work but very different and very good and yes there is garlic galore in it along with raw onions so you need a mint afterwards


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 14, 2007)

Liverwurst, strong white onion, hot mustard all on rye... even my wife keeps her distance after that combo ;-)


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the people who used to eat the pinto bean sandwiches inspired the classic burrito.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 26, 2009)

It's time to resurect this thread as summer has arrived.  We can be outdoors, and bring the good stuff to picknics, or on the fishing boat, or at the campground.  We don't have to be stuck in crowded rooms full of people anymore.  There's room to move about in the great outdoors.  So make your favorite breathkiller sandwich, and if you have one that's not listed here, share it with all of us.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey, did you ever publish your book?


----------



## JohnL (Jun 26, 2009)

Barb L. said:


> Just found this thread and was thinking of a sandwich I use to eat with my Dad, 50 yrs. ago ! Rye bread with limburger cheee, sliced onion, and s & p. Yum !


 
That one brings back fond memories Barb. I used to have limburger cheese on thin slices of black bread with a nice grainy mustard and thinly sliced onions with my grandmother and great aunts at family get togethers when I was a kid. It's time to resurrect that one! Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## luvs (Jun 26, 2009)

garlic! pickled! & anchovies. yum!..... i'm glad i brush often!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to take the following on day hikes around the lake:
sardines in hot sauce, extra sharp cheddar cheese, onions and garlic 
on an onion bun. They were delicious.

That was 20some years ago, tried one about 6 months ago, wasn't what
I remembered. Hmmm.....


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 26, 2009)

Speaking of sardines, one sandwich I haven't had in a long time is pickled herring in cream sauce on a baguette with several slices of white onion.

Bob


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi everyone;
I've cut and pasted every sandwich from this thread into a file, with the intention of creating a book from it.  I've included our online name to give credit where credit is due.  If this is acceptable, let me know.  If not, then I'll remove your name from the recipe, or delete the recipe altogether.

I think it would be fun to have a cookbook generated from DC.  What say you all; Is this a go, or should I shelve the project?  And do I need permission from the host site because of copyright?

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Hi everyone;
> I've cut and pasted every sandwich from this thread into a file, with the intention of creating a book from it.  I've included our online name to give credit where credit is due.  If this is acceptable, let me know.  If not, then I'll remove your name from the recipe, or delete the recipe altogether.
> 
> I think it would be fun to have a cookbook generated from DC.  What say you all; Is this a go, or should I shelve the project?  And do I need permission from the host site because of copyright?
> ...




Goodweed - Sounds like a fun project. Have at it 

Bob


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey, do I get a copy?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 3, 2009)

I only have two very simple favorite sandwiches that I consider "breath killers".  Both are ones my mom made for me as a kid - although weekends & holidays only, since even she realized the trauma I'd probably go through if I opened one of these babies up at the school cafeteria table - lol!!

1)  Lightly mashed sardines (in olive oil) with sliced raw red onion & lettuce on a crusty roll, &

2)  Limburger cheese with sliced white onion on good old plain white bread (sorry Goodweed).

I still love both of the above & continue to enjoy them when I'm home alone & don't have anywhere to go.  (The most vigorous toothbrushing/mouthwashing won't automatically kill the effects of the above first time around, & my husband would rather eat worms & die than enjoy either of the above along with me - lol!!!)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 4, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I only have two very simple favorite sandwiches that I consider "breath killers".  Both are ones my mom made for me as a kid - although weekends & holidays only, since even she realized the trauma I'd probably go through if I opened one of these babies up at the school cafeteria table - lol!!
> 
> 1)  Lightly mashed sardines (in olive oil) with sliced raw red onion & lettuce on a crusty roll, &
> 
> ...



BC, I'm impressed.  And CharlieD, you get the first copy.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

